# Need to remove Bing from MacOS



## Eugene Sivokon (May 13, 2013)

Hello dear community users,

I've installed updated version of DivX and at intermediate step I quickly clicked on "next step" and forgot to deselect "install Bing" option, that's pity...

Bing widget have integrated in OS deeply and when I open new tab in any browser, I get Bing as default page.

So, this is not a problem of Firefox or Chrome browser, it comes somewhere from OS.
I need to remove Bing from the system.

MacOS X version 0.7.5

Could anyone help me, please?

Thanks in advance for advices!


----------



## DeltaMac (May 13, 2013)

There's nothing to remove, as Bing doesn't really install anything on a Mac.
Bing simply has changed some of your browser default settings, such as search engine choice.
Change those to what you like...
In Safari/Preferences, then the General tab: change Default Search Engine to some other choice - original default would be Google.
Change your home page to whatever you like. One method is to browse to a site that you like, then in Preferences, click Set to Current Page. Or, just change Homepage address to some other site - whatever you like.

Change similar settings in each browser you use.
In Firefox, you can choose Manage Search Engines in the search engine menu. Bing is probably moved to the top, so change to your search engine of choice, and drag that to the top of the list.


----------



## Eugene Sivokon (May 13, 2013)

DeltaMac said:


> There's nothing to remove, as Bing doesn't really install anything on a Mac.
> Bing simply has changed some of your browser default settings, such as search engine choice.
> Change those to what you like...
> In Safari/Preferences, then the General tab: change Default Search Engine to some other choice - original default would be Google.
> ...



DeltaMac, Thanks for your reply!!
The "Bing problem" has been solved in Chrome (I've removed Conduit extension from Chrome extensions) and got a success in Safari, but 
unfortunately, I can't reach it with Firefox which is my defualt browser... There is no Bing/condult extension, in main settings there are nothing related to it. I also removed Bing from search engines list here:



But when I open new tab, there is Bing page yet. I suppose that something need to be fixed here: about:config
But I am not well with such strict maintenance. 

Could you give any advice concerning removing Bing from Firefox, please?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2013)

Here's a page with several different tips:
http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Your-Browser's-Default-Search-Engine#Firefox


----------



## Eugene Sivokon (May 18, 2013)

I just removed Firefox and installed it again. Now there is no Bing page in new tab.
*DeltaMac*, thank you ever so much for advices and your time!

The question is solved.


----------

